# Ford Contour LX rear brake automatic adjuster



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

1999 Ford contour LX (2.0L MFI DOHC 4cyl) _ rear brake shoes - the spring of the automatic adjuster came off. What is the correct position to install automatic adjuster and brake shoes? thanks


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you not adjust that once the brake assembly is back together?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not sure....I'll check in the morning.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Is that brake fluid all over the place? Did the wheel cyclinder explode? Is it leaking?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, took me hours to clean everything....both side  .......Now I can't put everything together...I need to figure out how to install this automatic adjuster


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

JJboy said:


> Yes, took me hours to clean everything....both side  .......Now I can't put everything together...I need to figure out how to install this automatic adjuster


 
First rule of drum brakes, do one side at a time so you have one to use as a diagram.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7349330_replace-contour-brake-rotor-drums.html


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Google image.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> First rule of drum brakes, do one side at a time so you have one to use as a diagram.



I did this, but the adjuster is behind everything...... I have access to Alldata ...... but does not help also......


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you have a "u pull it" parts place nearby? You could pull a drum off and see the assembled version.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Master of Cold said:


> Do you have a "u pull it" parts place nearby? You could pull a drum off and see the assembled version.


I finally managed to install the automatic adjuster ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

JJboy said:


> I finally managed to install the automatic adjuster ....:thumbsup:


 
you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen. :laughing:


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen. :laughing:


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Pedrin (Jul 29, 2012)

*Do you remember how to set the adjuster???*



JJboy said:


> Do you remember how to set the adjuster???
> 1999 Ford contour LX (2.0L MFI DOHC 4cyl) _ rear brake shoes - the spring of the automatic adjuster came off. What is the correct position to install automatic adjuster and brake shoes? thanks


Do you remember how to set the adjuster???


----------

